# Mike's windmill shop



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-800-Watt-wind...69QQihZ007QQcategoryZ3240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anybody have any experience or know anything about this producer/seller? Know how the windmill actually performs?


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Those are interesting. 

I know next to nothing about alternative electricity, how would one apply this power? 

How is it converted to useable juice for the home?


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Do a search on them at otherpower.com forum, while nothing bad has been said about the company, the claims for power are way out of wack according to not only those who biought, but those who know how these things are supposed to work.. Too bad, I was interested in them too....
I believe they don't make any power until winds speeds are quite high.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I emailed them and asked, but while they answered the email, they did not answer my question and say what the wind speed is that it should be putting out 800watts.

Guess I'll look in another direction for a wind genny. I'm thinking about the Whisper100. 

Rockin'B, normally the power generated is used to charge a deep cycle battery bank. Then the power is used in dc appliances or run thru an inverter to power ac appliances. You also need a diversion load in case it is generating more power than the batteries can handle. A regulator is used to deliver the correct amt of power to the batteries. You can also use solar and/or a regular gas/diesel/propane gen set to charge the batteries.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

As to the original question


buyer beware


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

your going to need gail force winds to get 800 watts and to be honest it should furl before reaching that rpm


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

If a generator with 59 inch diameter blades can put out 800 watts, my 2500 watt Jacobs with 14 foot diameter blades should generate close to 19 or 20,000 watts, based on blade circle area. and my generator would have long since blown away, along with the tower and probably the hill top in that kind of wind.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Cyngbaeld,

Thanks!


----------

